# Friday Nights - Alpharetta, GA - Looking for more players



## TFJ3 (Jul 24, 2007)

With school starting back next month we're going to be losing a player or two and so my group is currently looking to recruit at least a couple more. To that end I've scheduled a meet-up for this Friday. We meet weekly (generally in Alpharetta), but are also able to accept part-time members who want to play bi-monthly or monthly as well. We play a pretty wide variety games, ranging from D&D (though usually older editions) to World of Darkness to variety of more obscure games.

So, if you think this sounds like something you might be interested in, RSVP "Yes" and plan to meet with us this Friday. If you have any more specific questions, fire me off an e-mail and I'll try to answer them ASAP.

http://dnd.meetup.com/913/calendar/6064413/

And if you're interested but can't make this weeks meet-up, just reply here or send me a PM and we can work out another time to get together.


----------



## The_Gut (Jul 24, 2007)

*I'm interested*

I'm interested, but I'm not sure if I can make this friday. I'll know weds night for sure whether I can.


----------



## TFJ3 (Jul 24, 2007)

The_Gut said:
			
		

> I'm interested, but I'm not sure if I can make this friday. I'll know weds night for sure whether I can.




Cool. And if you can't make it, we can also talk over e-mail and set-up another time to meet.


----------

